# Feathery Legs



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey guys! I have two 5-6 week old Black Orpingtons and this one seems to have feathers on her legs. Is this normal or could it not be an Orpington?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's something else, not an Orp. Might even be a mix because the legs are not heavily feathered.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah I agree with Robin, it must be a mix (and is a rooster)


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Sylie said:


> yeah I agree with Robin, it must be a mix (and is a rooster)


Oh shoot! I thought that the cheeks might be looking male


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Do you mean the fuzzy cheeks? Those are part of his breed, the feathered legs and cheeks signal any one of several breeds.
He is already growing wattles and they are very red (wattles are the red flappy bits under his chin) Also the size and redness of his comb for his age.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the OP is talking about the wattles.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks! Yes, I meant the wattles!  Still getting my terminology down. Each of the breeds look so different, it's hard to decide now. Haha

I have two Wyandotte's as well and their combs are much more red than the other hens, but not sticking up and no wattles, this guy has wattles but his other Orpington mates comb is just as large if not larger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some good pics of the group and someone can tell you what they are. It might relieve some of the not knowing who is what.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Some good pics of the group and someone can tell you what they are. It might relieve some of the not knowing who is what.











The two Wyandotte's










Lighter Easter Egger and Dark Orpington (feathery legs)









Spotted Easter Egger and Dark Orpington (bare legs)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the Wyandottes could be a boy. It's hard to tell because I can't see the combs well on any of them. And truth be told, they'll all tell you I'm not the best when it comes to sexing breeds other than silkies.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The wyandottes: One looks like it is a gold lace and silver lace mix, darker neck feathers, that one is possibly a roo. The other one is probably a pullet.

The light EE looks pullet to me but Mitzy is the EE expert.

The feather legged orp, can't tell because he/she is upside down...

The spotted EE (is that the same bird as the first EE?) either way, that's a pullet too

The nonfeathered dark orp: not really sure but looks like it could be a roo. A closer picture and from the side would help.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Sylie said:


> The wyandottes: One looks like it is a gold lace and silver lace mix, darker neck feathers, that one is possibly a roo. The other one is probably a pullet.
> 
> The light EE looks pullet to me but Mitzy is the EE expert.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! I will get better pictures today and load em up! That is the same EE as the other photo with the speckles. The feather legged one you guys told me was not an Orpington and also a roo on another post, so that one I wasn't too worried about


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It may not be an orp, I was basing my statements on what you identified them as so that you would not be confused about which one I was talking about. 

It is always possible that the feather legged "orp" is a cross. Hard to tell sometimes, who knows what mass breeders let their chickens do hahaha


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Sylie said:


> It may not be an orp, I was basing my statements on what you identified them as so that you would not be confused about which one I was talking about.
> 
> It is always possible that the feather legged "orp" is a cross. Hard to tell sometimes, who knows what mass breeders let their chickens do hahaha


For sure I gotcha! Thanks 
And yeah, I guess it doesn't matter as long as he/she is happy and healthy. Boots is what we call him lol always the last one in the coop and chases around the others until they all get inside. I have heard this is rooster behavior!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A dominant hen can behave the same way. Personality comes into play with all of them. Some are more bold and forceful while others are just a live and let live. Very much like humans.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Their different personalities are so cute! Some of them like to be held and pet and some would rather not lol and some are much more vocal and curious than others. I knew I would love having chickens but I didn’t realize how much fun I would have just observing them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I compare them to watching fish in an aquarium, they can be very relaxing. Many have chairs or benches set up outside specifically for watching the birds do what the birds do.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Sylie said:


> The wyandottes: One looks like it is a gold lace and silver lace mix, darker neck feathers, that one is possibly a roo. The other one is probably a pullet.
> 
> The light EE looks pullet to me but Mitzy is the EE expert.
> 
> ...


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

I actually already set up a whole table and chairs right outside the coop and moved one of my greenhouse tables over to the same area so I can watch while I’m working and relaxing lol I’ve had aquariums as well and you are so right! I didn’t think of the similarity.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those two dark birds seem to hang together more than with the rest. I noticed my Silkies would do the same thing. They would separate into color groups.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I find chickens better than fish...fish are boring lol (my opinion) chickens do funny stuff. There is no question though that they are relaxing and fun to watch. I sit on the yard swing for hours watching them, giggling at their antics, chatting with them etc. Chickens are the best pets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, may be a cross.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Here is Boots now! The other Orp hasn't developed wattles, so it's much more obvious now. He's very sweet though will let me hold him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that pic!


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Love that pic!


Thanks! I thought he looked very proper lol like he knew his picture was being taken


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Those two dark birds seem to hang together more than with the rest. I noticed my Silkies would do the same thing. They would separate into color groups.


I have noticed this same behavior in our babies, especially the most recent group of 6; the two partridge Cochins are seemingly glued at the hip, (We can't hardly visit with one without the other throwing a pity party) and the 3 porcelains group together an awful lot too. Then there's Charlie.  He's just a nut no matter how you look at it! In a good way of course. He is a he tho, so he doesn't rly care much!


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I have noticed this same behavior in our babies, especially the most recent group of 6; the two partridge Cochins are seemingly glued at the hip, (We can't hardly visit with one without the other throwing a pity party) and the 3 porcelains group together an awful lot too. Then there's Charlie.  He's just a nut no matter how you look at it! In a good way of course. He is a he tho, so he doesn't rly care much!


I noticed that a ton when they were very small, they still do it a bit now! The bearded EE is always very jealous of the other though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought it was a fluke when I saw mine the first time. Then I started paying closer attention. They did group into the same color groups even if they were all hatched together.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They sure do! I've seen it a lot lately in the afternoons when they are napping.


----------

